# Dutch/Malinois Cross?



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Since 'my' puppy from a litter last fall failed to thrive due to PRAA I've been on the puppy hunt again. My breeder has no litters currently planned for the next year or more so have expanded my search.

Anyway, in the process of bopping around online I came across a breeder on the west coast who is crossing Dutch Shepherds with Malinois. I was wondering if anyone here had any insight as to why someone would choose to cross those two. The breeder didn't have a website, only a fb page which didn't offer much info. I've read the threads on crossing SL and WL GSDs, and even found info on GSD x Malinois, but never a Dutch x Malinois. 

Anyone have experience or insight on the purpose or thinking of doing such a breeding? 

P.S. I'm not looking into getting one of the pups, but am just curious as to motivation.

Thanks!


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

No personal experience, but within the KNPV lines the only difference between a "Dutch Shepherd" and a Mal is color. They are already crossed. If you do a little research you will also find references to other breeds such as GSD, pitbull, great dane, etc. being folded into the KNPV lines. KNPV lines and FCI (official pedigree) lines are said to be quite distinct and, even in with the FCI dogs, it is said that false pedigrees abound.

http://www.vankamphuis.com/dutchiehistory.pdf 
http://www.vankamphuis.com/Gerben.pdf

Again, no personal experience. I just was curious about the dutch dogs after seeing several - both striped and fawn - at a police K9 trial. Those dutch dogs really left an impression.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Also no personal experience, but they're called X-Mechelaar or X-Herder here. 
The breeders say it's mostly to enlarge the gene pool, quite a few of them are police dogs.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Yup, I'll add to this to what the above have stated after a recent talk I had with my TD, and a helper who breeds Dutch Shepherds.

The only difference is color, If you breed two dutchies and a fawn comes out its registered as a mal. And like jack said you can't register a dutchie in any FCI recognized breed club. 

There are a few at my club


----------

